# Safe ice



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

Is there any good ice around to do some ice fishing Saturday morning? If anybody wants to go but doesn't have somebody to go with let me know


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## boostedtrex (May 4, 2013)

Buckeye has 8+ inch's at fairfield beach area we were there today. Thats all I know 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

I stepped on my pond yesterday and about went through. Snow on top isn't allowing it to freeze good.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Drilled on a small lake outside Coshocton Fri PM, ice was 8-9 in. clear. Might have to find a power auger, over 50 its harder to cut the thick stuff!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Safe ice
is only on driway.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

I've slipped on ice in the driveway, it hurts. So even that isn't 'safe'.


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

Ill be heading out in the morning just have to figure out where I think I can find some biting fish. Probably going to look for bluegill and crappie. If anybody wants to go with me and my buddy let me know we'd be happy to have some extra company 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

Btw there's pretty good ice on salt fork from 3-4 inches to 8 inches of clear ice


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

Now I'm by myself tomorrow so if anybody is planning a trip and I can tag along let me know 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

basshunter12 said:


> Now I'm by myself tomorrow so if anybody is planning a trip and I can tag along let me know
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


go to the road bed at Piedmont open up about 200 holes im sure you will have plenty of buds to fish with maybe some Corona's and ribeyes to sweet'n the deal


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

Anyone know if piedmont ice is safe? It's been several years since we've had "good" ice there. Used to do real good for saugeye. Only problem was it got pretty crowded at times.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I hope everyone checks the ice multile times before venturing out too far. My first step on my pond Sat and I fell through. I moved 30 feet away and cut a hold and only found 2" of clear ice with 1" of soft ice on top. Been chopping ice for the cows every day and still haven't found more than 3".


----------



## GABO (Apr 4, 2008)

I don't have any idea about all the little ponds w springs and stuff but everywhere I have been has been safe ice. Piedmont is good to go from what I have been told and that was as of Friday


----------

